# Apple Remote Desktop 2.1 And VNC 4.0



## 3mors (Dec 7, 2004)

i posted in this forum 'cause i think that my problem it's a software problem and not a network one.

i usually connect to my windows xp pro sp2 with vnc 4.0 installed using apple remote dekstop 2.1 from my mac with osx 10.3.6

i'd like to know how to "right click" on windows as ctrl + click or simply right button don't work

if i use chicken of the vnc, right click works, but i'd like to use only a single app (ARD) for all my computers

microsoft remote desktop is not the way 'cause i need to work on an existing session and not on a new one

ard is great, simply and fast, but i can't use right button on pc
any help?
thanks


----------



## bobw (Dec 7, 2004)

Using ARD 2.1 and Ultr@VNC Server on a WindowsXP box, I haven't been able to get the right click to work, and haven't been able to find any settings that would enable it.


----------



## 3mors (Dec 7, 2004)

damn, this is not a good news =)
anyway it seems strange that vnc support on ard could be so buggy


----------



## bobw (Dec 7, 2004)

I thought we were lucky that Apple included support for VNC at all.


----------



## 3mors (Dec 7, 2004)

i dont think so, ARD is not free and one of the features is: support for VNC server, not buggy or incomplete

i think that we have to consider us customers who bought an application, not lucky 'cause apple gave us the present of a buggy VNC support


----------

